# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Informacion dhe pune me flash diskun.

## benseven11

TEST I FLASH DISKUT PER SHPEJTESINE NE LEXIM. 

Perdoret ky program( i regjistruar,jo prove)
Flash Memory Toolkit 1.20 PRO 
Ngulet flash disku ne nje port usb.
Instalohet programi dhe  testohet shpejtesia ne lexim.
Figura e pare test i shpejtesise ne lexim.Figura e dyte rezultatet e testimit te shpejtesise ne lexim

----------


## benseven11

Testimi I Flash Diskut Per Shpejtesine Ne Shkrim.

----------


## benseven11

Informacion i sakte per flash diskun.

----------


## benseven11

Kontrolli i Flash diskut per gabime.

----------


## benseven11

Fshirja e Flash diskut.

----------


## benseven11

Formatimi i Flash diskut.Detaje per piken 2,cfare ndryshimesh duhen bere ne grup policite.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...80&postcount=4

----------


## benseven11

Formatimi flash diskut,vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Krijimi i nje kopje rezerve te materialit ne flash disk(back up)
Restaurimi i materialit te korruptuar ne flash disk duke e zevendesuar ate me nje
nje kopje rezerve te ruajtur(back up)

----------


## benseven11

Rikthimi mbrapsht(recovery) i materialeve te hequra nga flash disku me klik te djathte/delete,ose prej formatimit te shpejte,(quick format).

----------


## benseven11

Testim i shpejtesise se transferimit te nje skedari,ne momentin qe skedari transferohet nga hard drajveri ne flash disk(real time).Ky eshte testi me i rendesishem ne flash drajverat qe tregon se sa jane shpejtesite ne lexim dhe shkrim.Shkrimi dhe leximi ndodhin njekohsisht...
Ne shirita jeshile shiko vlerat e shpejtesive kb/sek Shpejtesite ne shiritat jeshile jane shpejtesite e leximit.
Shpejtesite ne shiritat e shkurter te verdhe jane shpejtesite e shkrimit.
jane disa shirita jeshile dhe te verdhe.
Cdo shirit anash ne te djathte ka nje numer psh 1 mb.2mb me poshte 4 mb m poshte etj.Pikerisht ai shirit per nje mb jep rezultatin e  shpejtesise transferimit te nje skedari ose cope skedari(nqs skedari qe transferohet eshte mbi 1mb)
Shiriti per 2 mb skedar ose cope skedari mbi 2mb jep vleren e shpejtesise ne kb/sek djathtas.Figura e dyte e rezultateve tregon detajet.
Figura e pare.
http://images.upload2world.com/get-5...m_cdkfncqy.gif
Klik ne imazh per ta zmadhuar.

----------

